# Incra half blind joint



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I did my first Incra half blind dovetail joint this evening.

I noticed that the joint fits snugly, but that there are several gaps in the places I have noted on the joint.

Can anyone tell me what I may be doing wrong. Whitesid 1/2 14 degree cutter.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I forgot the photo. Sorry.

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It looks pretty good Steve  I haven't had a chance to use mine yet. My guess would be just moving or shifting during the cut, maybe debris between the fence and the right angle fixture etc. You using any kind of DC on your set up? Also is your stock absolutely flat without any cup or bow in it? Doesn't take much to make it just a tad off. Still, it looks good. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI SB

Looks good, you need some room for the glue,, I think the word you are looking for is Practice  ,,, plus keep the stock from moving around...and hold it to the fence...it comes in time...  but good job 

========


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Cory: What do you mean using "using any kind of DC on your set up"?

thanks

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Steve, I meant dust control.. shop vac etc. Just putting a wand back in there back behind the fence will help. Just a little dust and chip build up will move you off the fence. The bit can also try to pull the stock and move it a bit. I will be sure to use a push pad as shown in the video to keep it on the fence and down when cutting the slots. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Here's a link to some Vac.pickups you make easy for your Incra setup plus a Mod.of the push block that helps hold the stock true...and tight to the fence all you need to do clamp it to the push block and let the extra guide do the work for you..

The Mod. is a easy one to make BUT it must be made dead on...

http://www.routerforums.com/47957-post39.html
http://www.routerforums.com/53713-post1.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/5305-question-bj.html


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks like where the stock was held down tight, it produced a loose joint. You'll notice the second from left is tight and the rest are loose.
Make sure you hold the stock down tight, and lower the bit an eyebrow hair.


----------

